# Why 5 posts



## Sivart (Mar 15, 2010)

Wondering why there is a 5 post min to see links, etc?


----------



## Sivart (Mar 15, 2010)

Wondering why there is a 5 post min to see links, etc?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Sivart* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2010)

Sivart said:


> Wondering why there is a 5 post min to see links, etc?



I'm guessing it's to discourage spammers.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2010)

Sivart said:


> Wondering why there is a 5 post min to see links, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also maybe we'd like people to actually post rather than just sign up and then lurk.

I've received private messages from more than one lurker on other boards and realize that some people would rather simply have access to the information and entertainment without having to interact with other board members. I respect that choice, but I can also understand a desire for more participation by people, too.

Welcome to IronMag, Sivart!


----------



## Sivart (Mar 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Also maybe we'd like people to actually post rather than just sign up and then lurk.
> 
> I've received private messages from more than one lurker on other boards and realize that some people would rather simply have access to the information and entertainment without having to interact with other board members. I respect that choice, but I can also understand a desire for more participation by people, too.
> 
> Welcome to IronMag, Sivart!



I always like to look around before signing up so I know if the forum would be a good fit.  Basically I want to make an informed "sign up" choice.  Now, I've basically just wasted a handful of people's time and created clutter by posting 5 times.  

But if that's the rules, that's the rules.  I can respect that.   I've got 5 now.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sivart said:


> Now, I've basically just wasted a handful of people's time and created clutter by posting 5 times.



Jesus Christ!  You've wasted so much of my f*cking time Sivart, and this  thread keeps getting bumped to the top of the New Posts!  For f*ck sake  just get on with it!!



I mean, welcome aboard.  Waka waka!






YouTube Video


----------

